# Neopredisan Disinfectant - treats Crypto - Group Purchase Proposal



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi

As you know *Crypto *is pretty hard to eradicate - the main problem being the oocysts which not many things can touch remaining active for up to *3 months* in and on *all *equipment that it has come into contact with and thus reinfects anything put back into vivariums or that use the equipment.

There are ways of treating it which range from heat treatment at over 150C _[I believe (?)]_ *V26*_ (enquiring to suppliers about that)_ *Hydrogen Peroxide* _(7% solution - only 95-97% effective on all oocysts)_

One of the few treatments that can eradicate it effectively is a product called *Neopredisan *distributed by *Vet-Tech.co.uk*

I've been in contact with them and they only sell it in minimum quantities of *10 Litres* at a cost of *£310.50* + *VAT *& P&P. It *IS *a concentrate BTW.

So I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a group purchase?

I would be able to receive payments to my PayPal account and then make the payment and when received -- distribute to all the buyers for a small additional postage fee.

I would get hold of all the smaller sized bottles at a small cost _(probably about 70p-£1)_ and print out duplicate labels and instructions for everyone's needs at my expense. So you'd just need to pay for the *treatment *and *postage* and *bottle*.

If you're interested please PM me to be put on the list

Costs would look something like this:



Myself plus 10 buyers -- 909 ml @ £33.87 + P&P
Myself plus 15 buyers -- 625 ml @ £23.28 + P&P
Myself plus 20 buyers -- 476 ml @ £17.74 + P&P


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

*ALTERNATIVELY *- if *ANYONE *knows where to obtain it in smaller quantities please feel free to chip in and mention it!


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL I just realised that I could be mistaken for having a Crypto problem... 

Far from it - I regularly get second hand viv's and equipment off ebay and locally and I need a disinfectant guaranteed to get any lingering oocysts on the equipment - rather than waiting 3-4 months before I use them to be on the safe side.. Hope that clears it up :2thumb:


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Count me in. I would be interested if this stuff if it certainly works.


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd be interested! If you get enough people send me a pm with details and I'll get back to you


----------



## AstonPharma (Jan 4, 2012)

*Neopredisan*

Hi

Aston Pharma www.aston-pharma.com can supply Neopredisan for £240 10Litre


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Fabio said:


> Hi
> 
> As you know *Crypto *is pretty hard to eradicate - the main problem being the oocysts which not many things can touch remaining active for up to *3 months* in and on *all *equipment that it has come into contact with and thus reinfects anything put back into vivariums or that use the equipment.
> 
> ...


 
Use with care, its documented to cause neurological problems in snakes with mis-use, and I have seen the effects myself after said mis-use. The key is to air the vivarium after treatment for several days, or even a couple of weeks. Dont use in the vicinity of your animals either. Great product, just needs to be used with care.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

What is the main active ingredient in this product please??


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Anything further on this?
Yes, I know it is an old thread........
Just wondering is all......


----------

